# rice paper surfboard laminates



## gaunty (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone know of a rice paper wholesaler for making surfboard laminates. Also has anyone tried doing this with inkjet printing. I wanted to see the difference in quality.


----------



## lenny118 (Oct 11, 2007)

Try this source....Yasutomo Rice Paper Rolls - ArtCity.com

....using rice paper for surfboard images is done routinely in the U.S.

Print on a good quality inkjet printer then coat with a high quality clear marine urethane. The paper will absorb the urethane and disappear. A white surface works best.

Good Luck,

Lenny.


----------



## Shotis Inc (Jan 23, 2008)

Any luck with printing on the laminates? 
I am a surfer with a small print shop. I have several friends that shape boards and I am currently looking into sublimating directly on their polyester cloth before they wrap the blanks. Test printing this week...
I was wondering if you ever tried that, feedback,etc. 
Other questions I have: 
Will the rice paper take a sublimation/chromablast tranfer and/or heat to apply it? 
Do you currently screen print onto rice paper? Thanks.
Eric


----------



## CamdenPrintworks (May 18, 2009)

any luck doing prints on the cloth, any words of advice. i am trying it with a dtg bullet next week.
any help is really appreciated.
as for the laminates, is that just for show, won't they peal and fade in time?


----------



## Shotis Inc (Jan 23, 2008)

I have successfully printed several test prints on rice paper for surfboard laminates. The are not just for show they will get glassed onto foam blank.They should never fade unless the glass gets a ding or spider crack and then the customer will have bigger problems. I also tried sublimating logo onto fiberglass cloth with no luck. It was a slight ghost image at best. The fiberglass cloth was way too porous. Vapor apparel sells a few tighter mesh poly cloths if that is what your looking for. 
I will only screenprint on rice paper from now on. I have a few friends that shape boards and will now contract their laminates through me. One thing that would make life easier would be a vacuum pallet. I'm in the works of making one. Also watch your amount of spray adhesive you can rip the rice paper while pulling it off pallet if you went nuts with glue. Hope this helps. 
Eric 
shotisinc.com


----------



## CamdenPrintworks (May 18, 2009)

thanks shotis,
i was thinking of using a dtg bullet large format for printing the design right to the surfboard cloth.
is THAT what you tried? What type of sublimation did you attempt with no luck? Do you think direct to garment would work?
And finally, sorry for all the questions, what type of ink did you use and curing for the rice paper?


----------



## mcko12 (May 28, 2011)

Hi All,
sorry to drag up an old thread but the topic is right 

I'm new to screen printing and I plan to do a few decals for my own surfboards and some for other's. 
What is the best ink to use? Kepping in mind that the final laminate will be used with solvents such as styrene and epoxy resins.

I have tested some derivan t-shirt ink that was just air dried and worked well unless you worked over the area a lot then it started to smear a bit. I'll try a hot iron to set next but the proper inks would be better.
Also, what size mesh would be best suited to this type of printing.

thanks,
Mick.


----------



## gracepanda23 (Jul 8, 2021)

Shotis Inc said:


> I have successfully printed several test prints on rice paper for surfboard laminates. The are not just for show they will get glassed onto foam blank.They should never fade unless the glass gets a ding or spider crack and then the customer will have bigger problems. I also tried sublimating logo onto fiberglass cloth with no luck. It was a slight ghost image at best. The fiberglass cloth was way too porous. Vapor apparel sells a few tighter mesh poly cloths if that is what your looking for.
> I will only screenprint on rice paper from now on. I have a few friends that shape boards and will now contract their laminates through me. One thing that would make life easier would be a vacuum pallet. I'm in the works of making one. Also watch your amount of spray adhesive you can rip the rice paper while pulling it off pallet if you went nuts with glue. Hope this helps.
> Eric
> shotisinc.com


Hi Eric, What type of Rice paper do you use for laminates?


----------

